# Does HDTiVo still work with OTA even if DirecTV service is suspended?



## geodon005 (Mar 10, 2004)

I have been trying out Comcast for HD and am pretty happy with it for the cost involved. I suspended my DirecTV service in the meantime, and though non-OTA channels are obviously not available on my HD TiVo, I still get OTA HD channels fine. 

Question: will I continue to receive OTA HD channels if I cancel DirecTV totally? Will I continue to receive guide information (as I am currently getting)? If I do continue to receive them, can I record them?

Thanks for your expert input. . .


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

Yes you can still get them and you will get guides for up to 2 markets. The most you'll get beyond that is a 30 min buffer, but you cannot record. You should still be able to view items in NPL also.


----------



## opie (Nov 9, 2001)

Follow-up question: will my HD Tivo box let me watch what I've recorded without it being connected to the dish? I'm going to be without a dish for a week while I move, but I need to be able to show my daughter her recorded shows in the interim to avoid a nervous breakdown.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Yes.

Just hit the "DirecTV" button when it says it's searching for satellites and you'll be able to watch recorded material.


phox


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

codespy said:


> Yes you can still get them and you will get guides for up to 2 markets. The most you'll get beyond that is a 30 min buffer, but you cannot record. You should still be able to view items in NPL also.


It won't get the guide if it's not connected to a dish that is looking at the correct satellite.

phox


----------



## dbsfan (Nov 29, 2006)

geodon005 said:


> I have been trying out Comcast for HD and am pretty happy with it for the cost involved. I suspended my DirecTV service in the meantime, and though non-OTA channels are obviously not available on my HD TiVo, I still get OTA HD channels fine.
> 
> Question: will I continue to receive OTA HD channels if I cancel DirecTV totally? Will I continue to receive guide information (as I am currently getting)? If I do continue to receive them, can I record them?
> 
> Thanks for your expert input. . .


If you own the unit, you should be allowed to use it for HD OTA and recording with DVR enabled just for OTA.


----------



## ssandhoops (Feb 23, 2002)

dbsfan said:


> If you own the unit, you should be allowed to use it for HD OTA and recording with DVR enabled just for OTA.


As stated previously, it can still be used for HD OTA. However, the ability to get guide data and use the DVR capabilities (i.e. record programs) requires that the DVR service is still enabled. A stand-alone TIVO requires the same thing. However, D* does not provide DVR service only. If you want the DVR service, you must also subscribe to a basic package.


----------



## jfwilson (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm trying to do this now. I've moved and I'm still deciding whether I want directv or not, but in the meantime want to use my HDTivo for OTA use (even without the program guide). I'm willing to use it like a VCR if I have to, I just want to get my local HD channels. When I go to "Live TV" it tells me that it is looking for satellite information and wait till it gets it. Any advice on how to watch live OTA TV without hooking it up to satellite?


----------



## XMan__007 (Jun 3, 2004)

Use the LEFT direction arrow on your remote to get into your Menu system.


----------

